# My cat is visiting neighbours houses



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi, my 7 month old cat has had a lot of tummy problems over the last few months and my vet said he could be eating food from neighbours houses that doesn't agree with him. I have sent leaflets to all the neighbours explaining that he has a sensitive tummy and that they must not feed him and I have had quite a few phone calls from people saying that he is constantly entering their house and either eating their cats food or they are feeding him milk or cat treats!!

I live on a victorian terrace so there are lots of houses very close together. It's a really quiet road so there are loads of cats. Another neighbour said that he plays with a cat in their garden and another phoned to say he was trying to play with their 2 massive cats but they didn't want to play and were very upset with him beng there. The trouble is that his dad was a silver spotted Bengal (his mum was a black and white moggy) so he is a real crowd pleaser and everyone seems to love him coming in to their houses. 

I kind of have two problems with this. One is the food issue as I have him on really good quality food and it's obviously other peoples food that is making him ill, but the other thing is I'm a bit sad that he feels he needs to go in to people's houses for attention. One woman just phoned to say he often gets in bed with her husband! He is in all night so I'm guessing her husband sleeps in the day. 

Is this normal behaviour?? I feel like I give him loads of attention at home and I'm home most of the day. Admittedly it has been a bit noisy here during the school holidays as I have a 3 and 5 year old but nothing too crazy. Do you think he needs another cat to play with or is it just normal for him to roam arond like this? He is ridiculously brave and I'm worried he is going to get in to a fight or have an accident. Apparently he enters most houses through their upstairs windows.

Any advice would be great, thanks


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thought it may be worth mentioning - keeping him inside as a house cat isn't something I'd consider.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I can see this is a bit of a problem Your cat sounds as though he has many of the characteristics of a Bengal, e.g. brave, daring, adventurous, loves attention etc. If he also has some of the looks (the amazing coat) I can see why your neighbours are so attracted by him and possibly even _encourage_ him into their houses. 

I agree it is really essential your neighbours stop feeding him. I know how intensely annoying it is when one's cat gets food elsewhere (whether by stealing it or being offered it) which then makes them ill. I would get a personalised "Do not Feed. On Special Diet" safety snap collar for him for a start. They can be bought from here:

Kitty Collars: Buy SAFE CAT COLLARS For Your Cat

This may stop neighbours giving him food but will unfortunately not stop him stealing food left down for cats in the daytime, if he gets into neighbouring houses through a catflap. When this happened to me with one of my cats who was stealing dry food from a neighbour's house, and getting ill, I actually bought my neighbour a Microchip cat flap to replace the ordinary flap, and this solved the problem thank goodness. My cat's health recovered as soon as he no longer had access to the nasty dry junk food.

But as there are many cats in your neighbourhood & presumably all with cat flaps, it would no doubt be too expensive for you to buy a Microchip catflap for everyone! All you can do is try and persuade them to buy one themselves I guess.

With regard to milk, my guess is it may this that is mainly responsible for making him ill (if it is diarrhoea?). Milk is totally unsuitable to give cats as they cannot digest lactose. I would certainly drum this into your neighbours, try and educate them perhaps with something informative you could print out from the internet to give them.

Bengals are renowned for needing a lot of attention and entertaining. They also have a tendency to wander quite a way from home which is why many people with Bengals do not let them out (tho I understand this is not a an option for you).

A friend of mine has a Bengal for whom she has a GPS tracking device which she puts on him every time he goes out. I think it gives her some peace of mind.

Although you are at home all day it may you are not able to give him enough interactive attention, as with 2 small children you are obviously busy. It may be he would benefit from a feline companion, but you would need to match the personalities very carefully. Bengals usually get on well with other Bengals, but may encourage each other to greater challenges and daring than you would wish for. You could end up with *double the trouble"!

In any case I doubt a feline companion would stop him visiting your neighbours, as he has got into the habit of this now. Cats are such creatures of habit, and to break him of wanting to visit neighbours you may need to do something drastic like move away to an area where there are few cats and hence few cat flaps.  But he is only 7 mths old, so he may settle down and become more home loving as he matures into adulthood (around the age of 2). Incidentally, I assume he is neutered as he is being allowed to go out?


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for the reply. Loads of really useful information. I will look in to the collar. He doesn't wear one at the moment and my husband is quite anti collars (he has a lot more cat experience than me) but I will chat to him about it.

I did wonder if he was particularly brave and sociable because he is a Bengal. I guess you're right, if he had a buddy they could get up to all kinds of mischief! He was neutered the day before he was 4 months (before he was going out).

Good idea about the milk thing, it's amazing how many people you speak to think milk is ok for cats. I already knew he reacted badly to it as he helped himself to my daughters cereal milk when I was out of the room once and had terrible diarreah the next day. I really wish I'd stressed the milk issue in my note to the neighbours. I can send another one with info about milk. 

Unfortunately I can't change all the cat flaps, every third house has a cat!

He is seeing the vet on Thursday so he can check his intestines. He said they felt dreadful two weeks ago.

He actually seems to have gone off playing. He comes home and I get his favourite toys out and he just looks at me like I'm mad. Maybe I need to think of some new interesting games. Unfortunately the kids don't play with him much but I give him loads of attention. He's my third child 

Thanks again for the great advice


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

oh and yes, he is amazing looking. He is dark grey and silver with loads of Bengal spots and massive yellow eyes. Everyone comments on how amazing looking he is. The neighbour who called earlier was gutted when I asked not to let him in her house!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd love to see a photo (or photos) of him! My OH adores Bengals, he will be green with envy if I show him your photos. 

Re: a collar, please assure your OH the safety snap collars made by Kitty Collars really do break open quite easily if they get caught. 

The collars are adjustable for size and there is a section of folded fabric that in very rare circs could possibly make a loop which could catch on something. 
To prevent this I have sewn it up. But once you do this the collar is no longer adjustable, so as your cat grows you would need to unstitch and re-stitch the folded part of the fabric. Hard to explain - but you would see what I mean on the collar itself. 

Actually the poor poppet may have gone off playing because he feels rotten atm with his poorly gut, bless him. Usually 7 mth olds are very keen to play. 

It sounds vital to get these neighbours of yours to stop feeding him milk + anything else come to that! I would ask them all face-to-face - it may sink in more. Be very firm and tell them he has had to have vet treatment because of his severe chronic diarrhoea caused by drinking milk and eating food that does not agree with him. Wave the vets bills in their faces if necessary.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

It makes my mind boggle that people take it upon themselves to feed other people's cats. I know there is a school of thought on this forum that if you let your cat outside of your garden then hard cheese (which is harsh in my opinion) - but equally, is it the actions of a rational person to feed someone else's cat, never mind let it sleep on their bed? Surely most people would just chase a strange cat away?


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I know, I just don't understand how people think it's acceptable. It's so irresponsible.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Photos of Dylan (if it works)


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Excuse the wonky photo. He was sat on the toilet as he was helping my husband with DIY (hence the poly filler on the wall!)


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Buttons1 said:


> Thought it may be worth mentioning - keeping him inside as a house cat isn't something I'd consider.


If you won't consider him being a house cat, why not cat proof your garden? That way, he can have the whole garden as his play area, but no access to the neighbours houses and their cats food.

I'm looking at the issue from another angle. Bengals are known for being territorial and can be quite aggressive. Not that my cats are outdoor/free roaming, but if they were (and that's a very big IF) I'd be really peed off to see a cat that didn't belong to me entering my home and scoffing my cats food.

Maybe the neighbours aren't 'feeding' your cat? You said in your opening post that your cat is helping himself, so what are they to do? Lock their own cats in so your cat can free roam?


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> If you won't consider him being a house cat, why not cat proof your garden? That way, he can have the whole garden as his play area, but no access to the neighbours houses and their cats food.
> 
> I'm looking at the issue from another angle. Bengals are known for being territorial and can be quite aggressive. Not that my cats are outdoor/free roaming, but if they were (and that's a very big IF) I'd be really peed off to see a cat that didn't belong to me entering my home and scoffing my cats food.
> 
> Maybe the neighbours aren't 'feeding' your cat? You said in your opening post that your cat is helping himself, so what are they to do? Lock their own cats in so your cat can free roam?


To be fair, some of the neighbours let him sleep on their beds which is abnormal behaviour from both cat and neighbour. Maybe this is a very cocky cat - or maybe the neighbours are encouraging him - it isn't that difficult to shoo a cat away.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Laurac said:


> To be fair, some of the neighbours let him sleep on their beds which is abnormal behaviour from both cat and neighbour. Maybe this is a very cocky cat - or maybe the neighbours are encouraging him - it isn't that difficult to shoo a cat away.


The thing is, with free roaming cats, owners have no choice. It's not as if you can teach the cat not to speak to strangers. If they're allowed out, you have to either accept there are people out there who don't see that letting cats in, feeding them, letting them sleep on beds etc is not the norm. With free roaming cats, this kind of behaviour goes with the territory, hence the suggestion of cat proofing. This option will also ensure a cat's safety in other areas too - like deliberate poisoning and being run over.

If a cat kept turning up in my garden, he'd be trapped and taken to the local rescue.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I think it's a bit of both. He is very confident and my friend who lives nearby said that he comes in and eats their dry food (without being invited). I can't do anything about that but it seems to be the neighbours who don't have cats that are the problem. One neighbour, who doesn't have cats, said that she gives him cat treats. She doesn't own a cat but she goes out and buys cat treats??

I have not heard any reports of him being aggressive, everyone says he is really friendly with other cats.

I wasn't aggressive in my note, I just explained the situation and asked them not to feed him and to remove him from their house.

Really not sure why he is sleeping in people's beds, makes me really sad actually 

I can't see any way of cat proofing my garden. It is really long and would cost a fortune to cat proof. I quite like the idea of him bobbing about the gardens, I just didn't expect him to be in and out of houses.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> The thing is, with free roaming cats, owners have no choice. It's not as if you can teach the cat not to speak to strangers. If they're allowed out, you have to either accept there are people out there who don't see that letting cats in, feeding them, letting them sleep on beds etc is not the norm. With free roaming cats, this kind of behaviour goes with the territory, hence the suggestion of cat proofing. This option will also ensure a cat's safety in other areas too - like deliberate poisoning and being run over.
> 
> *If a cat kept turning up in my garden, he'd be trapped and taken to the local rescue*.


Eh?? Why would you do that?


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> The thing is, with free roaming cats, owners have no choice. It's not as if you can teach the cat not to speak to strangers. If they're allowed out, you have to either accept there are people out there who don't see that letting cats in, feeding them, letting them sleep on beds etc is not the norm. With free roaming cats, this kind of behaviour goes with the territory, hence the suggestion of cat proofing. This option will also ensure a cat's safety in other areas too - like deliberate poisoning and being run over.
> 
> If a cat kept turning up in my garden, he'd be trapped and taken to the local rescue.


Just as a general point - I am guessing a survey of the general public would probably have a majority say that they see cats out and about - I would have thought it would be a teeny minority that let said cats sleep on their beds!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Buttons1 said:


> Eh?? Why would you do that?


I would assume 'stray cat'.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Laurac said:


> Just as a general point - I am guessing a survey of the general public would probably have a majority say that they see cats out and about - I would have thought it would be a teeny minority that let said cats sleep on their beds!


But the sleeping on the beds isn't the main issue is it? The main point is the cat is gaining access to the neighbours homes and eating the neighbours cats food and this MAY be the cause of the upset tummy? The sleeping on beds is a side issue.

There's nowt as queer as folk and if they want to entice a cat onto their bed, it's their choice. It's not something I'd ever consider, but hey ho, I'm the person who'd continually see a cat in her garden and assume it to be a stray. And no, I wouldn't feed it, let it in my house etc. It would be taken to the local rescue.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> I would assume 'stray cat'.


Really? Even if it looked happy and healthy? I don't mean to be rude but I think taking a cat away from its neighbourhood and putting it in a rescue home is worse than feeding a cat.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Buttons1 said:


> Really? Even if it looked happy and healthy? I don't mean to be rude but I think taking a cat away from its neighbourhood and putting it in a rescue home is worse than feeding a cat.


If there's no identifying factor, the cat is forever visiting my garden on a very regular basis and I could not find the owner, then yes, I would. Who am I to say a cat is happy and healthy? I can't know that for a fact. I can however think that a cat who's always elsewhere and appears 'homeless' could be a stray.

And why is it worse for the cat to go to a rescue? The one I have connections with would do far more than I can to ascertain if the said cat already has a home, and if not, the cat would be rehomed. Surely that's better than a cat roaming day in day out?

I'd rather know I've taken a cat to a rescue than it be under the wheels of a car.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

It's good to be concerned if there is reason for it. I volunteer for a local cat shelter and know the importance of them. I just don't think having no collar is a reason to assume that they are stray. Given the food situation I probably will get him a special 'don't feed me' collar but there are plenty of cats on my road who don't wear them and I've never once assumed they are stray.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

chillminx said:


> I can see this is a bit of a problem Your cat sounds as though he has many of the characteristics of a Bengal, e.g. brave, daring, adventurous, loves attention etc. If he also has some of the looks (the amazing coat) I can see why your neighbours are so attracted by him and possibly even _encourage_ him into their houses.
> 
> I agree it is really essential your neighbours stop feeding him. I know how intensely annoying it is when one's cat gets food elsewhere (whether by stealing it or being offered it) which then makes them ill. I would get a personalised "Do not Feed. On Special Diet" safety snap collar for him for a start. They can be bought from here:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the cat collar recommendation. I have just spoken to them and ordered one. Really friendly and helpful people, I would recommend them too.

http://www.kittycollars.co.uk/personalised-cat-collars.htm


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Buttons1 said:


> > He is very confident and my friend who lives nearby said that he comes in and eats their dry food (without being invited). I can't do anything about that but it seems to be the neighbours who don't have cats that are the problem. One neighbour, who doesn't have cats, said that she gives him cat treats. She doesn't own a cat but she goes out and buys cat treats?
> 
> 
> Thank you for the pics of Dylan -- he is gorgeous!:001_wub::001_wub:
> ...


----------



## clareuk (Jul 3, 2013)

Laurac said:


> It makes my mind boggle that people take it upon themselves to feed other people's cats. I know there is a school of thought on this forum that if you let your cat outside of your garden then hard cheese (which is harsh in my opinion) - but equally, is it the actions of a rational person to feed someone else's cat, never mind let it sleep on their bed? Surely most people would just chase a strange cat away?


I can see how cat owners would think "why would someone feed a cat that isn't theirs" but if you look at it from maybe a caring persons point of view, a cat wanders into your house and comes up to you for a little stroke "I wonder if he/she is hungry" aww ill see if I've got some meat etc... To them it's harmless, they don't know they're doing wrong by giving the cat a little food. It's only
Cat owners who know which foods are and aren't good for cats and that once you feed a cat the likelyhood is they'll keep coming back. With regards to the guy who lets the cat sleep in the bed with him, I personally think what a kind hearted man. Plus of the cat doesn't have a collar, whether the cat looks healthy or not, people may still wonder if the cat has an owner, or if its maybe lost.


----------



## clareuk (Jul 3, 2013)

My Lola doesn't go out yet as we need to get her spayed when the kittens are older bit if she did go out, I don't think I would mind her paying the neighbours a visit providing the neighbour doesn't mind and they don't feed her. I agree if they're not listening when you're asking them not to feed your cat that you should advise them of the vet bills but hopefully now they know your cat has a good home and them feeding your cat is causing health problems, they won't do it. With regards to the visits I don't really see a problem, cats are curious by nature Aslong as cat is happy and healthy and in no danger and the neighbour doesn't mind, personally I wouldn't find it a problem.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Buttons1 said:


> > I just don't think having no collar is a reason to assume that they are stray.
> 
> 
> I agree with you, and even cats wearing collars can become strays. Several with collars have been handed in over the last year or so to the Rescue where I work as a volunteer. We did everything possible to try and trace the owners to no avail (e.g. the cats were not microchipped & no details had been posted on "Missing" websites, or in local vets). We also kept the cats for several months to give the owners a chance to trace them, but nothing was forthcoming so eventually the cats were rehomed.
> ...


----------



## Betony (Sep 11, 2013)

A lot of free roaming cats will wander and, if they find someone who willingly gives them something they enjoy, will have no problem with having several homes. That is not abnormal behaviour, and to be fair it is not really that abnormal for people who experience a very persistent and friendly cat coming into their home/garden to assume that there's no harm in feeding them a few treats/allowing them to sleep in the house. The owner is allowing the cat to free roam, and if the cat is being insistent on coming into the house and making itself at home it is very, very ease for those individuals to assume that they're not doing anything wrong, especially if they are not preventing the cat from leaving and it's a routine the cat has taken to.

Keep in mind that many people will not understand the issue with feeding, even if you explain it to them. I know several people who have taken to buying food for a neighbours cat because in their mind the cat prefers being with them, so why wouldn't they get said cat something they know the cat likes? If they are not the ones who have to live with the effects of the food they're giving him, or are adamant that it's not their actions that are causing the problem, no amount of notes or discussions are going to stop them from feeding your cat.

Since him being an indoor cat is out of the question and you've already handed out notes requesting people not treat the cat as their own, then I'd have to agree with the individual who recommended cat proofing your garden. If you do not want your cat to go into the homes of other people, be mistaken for a cat who wants a new home rather than a cat who is happily stringing along several humans as he's getting what he sees as lots of lovely things out of it, then you need to think of a way to stop your cat visiting these people that does not infringe on your resistance to having him as an indoor cat.

People rarely want to dabble into pet ownership, they genuinely assume the cat is either not fed at home, that the owner doesn't care, or any other number of reasons that to people who let their cats roam are obviously balderdash but to these people make sense. It's the risk you take when you allow your cat to free roam, especially if you're aware that your cat may have dietary requirements that are being upset by the consumption of food provided for him by other people. I do find it strange that on the one hand people are happy for their cat to roam the neighbourhood, but on the other they're indignant when the consequence of this roaming is that other people end up having a soft spot for their cat and allow him to become a permanent fixture in their lives. You cannot have it both ways, either you cat proof your garden or you accept that a free roaming cat is always at risk of adopting a second/third/fourth home.

I'm afraid I am someone who has a very tough attitude towards outdoor cats who are allowed to free roam. Either accept that you have a gregarious cat who actively seeks out human company and will happily enter their homes, eat everything he shouldn't be eating, and enjoy his position as a multi-home cat OR make modifications that make it difficult for him to be a multi-home cat.

I am aware that my views are clouded by the fact I'm an indoor cat owner who would never dream of allowing my cats to free roam because I do worry about the consequences of a cat potentially taking on additional homes.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Betony said:


> > People rarely want to dabble into pet ownership, they genuinely assume the cat is either not fed at home, that the owner doesn't care, or any other number of reasons that to people who let their cats roam are obviously balderdash but to these people make sense. I
> 
> 
> What I have observed on many occasions is when a cat chooses to find himself a new home with a neighbour because that neighbour has made him welcome and fed him, the cat may prefer living with the neighbour and end up abandoning his original home.
> ...


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I totally agree with chillminx. I still find it very hard to understand how people can justify allowing a cat to enter their home (or not removing it when it enters) and feeding it. Just because a cat is allowed the freedom to have fresh air and exercise in the local neighbourhood does not make it public property. For those thinking it's fair enough for people to do this, would you say the same about wildlife in their garden? Would it be ok for them to take in a badger or fox and feed it, even though they had no idea about their dietary requirements?

I may be an over anxious 'first time mum' but I'm very careful about household dangers and I'm not really happy about my cat being allowed into people's homes where they may have bleach out, medication out or hot irons left around etc. obviously I'm aware of the dangers of being near roads, but I don't want to have to worry about dangers in other people's homes too.

Anyway, I have sent leaflets out, ordered a special collar (photos to follow!) and will chat to the neighbours again who I'm aware have been feeding him. There are LOADS of houses in my area as we are on a long terrace and parallel to another long terrace so it's going to be impossible to speak to everyone. 

Dylan has been home nearly all day today so he is either not a fan of the cold or he has been turfed out of his usual spots! Hopefully people will start keeping their windows shut now it's a bit chillier so that should avoid him entering by windows


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Also, he is loved, cuddled, pampered and played with here so there is really no need for him to be going elsewhere. He is CRAZY about milk and comes running the second I open the lid so I suspect that this is the main draw to other houses (as he is deprived of it at home)


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Buttons, as he loves milk, have you tried him with a little bit of goats milk or goats milk yogurt? 

Goats milk contains less lactose than cows milk, although it is not always the lactose that causes the diarrhoea. Goats milk does not contain the alpha S1 casein protein which cows milk does, and it seems to be this ingredient that may cause the problem in sensitive individuals (human). 

I know some people find their cats can tolerate goats milk but not cows milk, but some cats do not like the smell of goats milk as it can smell quite strong and strange sometimes. It picks up the smell of whatever plants the goats have been eating, and as goats happily eat a wide variety of plants their milk can smell different from one season to another). .


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

That's interesting, I assumed all milk was bad for cats. I'm seeing the vet in the morning so I'll see what he thinks. Maybe he could have it as an occasional treat.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I've never had a free roaming cat, but isn't 7 months too young to be letting a cat out to roam?

Is there a reason you can't provide a responsible indoor home for him? Enclosures can also be free standing, they needn't be the entire yard. A simple frame covered in mesh or aviary wire is pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

7 months is a pretty normal age to go outside

I'm afraid I just don't want to keep my cats indoors or restrict him to my garden. I kept him in for a few days when he was poorly and it was heart breaking to see him crying at the back door. 

I do understand that some breeds don't suit being outside, but I wouldn't choose to get one of those breeds. Two of my closest friends have house cats (Devon Rex's and Tonkinese) and when I was looking for a cat they advised me to get an outdoor cat and both said they wouldn't get indoor ones again.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Anyway, I didn't really ask the question to have an indoor vs outdoor debate. My question really was to all those who have an outdoor cat, do you think my cats behaviour is normal or am I right to be concerned. Thanks for all your help, I think I have an action plan now


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Buttons1 said:


> That's interesting, I assumed all milk was bad for cats. I'm seeing the vet in the morning so I'll see what he thinks. Maybe he could have it as an occasional treat.


If you do decide to try the goats milk, I'd start with just a teaspoonful and see how his tum is next day.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ok, will do. His 'do not feed' collar arrived today and I've just popped it on him. He's not that impressed but isn't trying to take it off


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Just got home from town and Dylan ran downstairs and started darting around the lounge. I had no idea what was wrong with him. Then I suddenly noticed a black kitten on my stairs!! He was probably around 5 months old. I think it is the one that Dylan plays with in the garden down the road. It was so weird seeing another cat in my house. They both ran in to the kitchen together and I managed to shoo the black one out of the cat flap. It was actually quite funny because he stuck his head back in and Dylan tapped him on the head with his paw. He obviously knew it was wrong for the cat to be there and was being well behaved because I was home.

I locked the cat flap and gave Dylan his lunch and he's having a nap now and there is no sign of the kitten. I'm going to have to get a microchip cat flap now to stop him coming in. I didn't know all this went on when I bought our one.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, many cats will happily go through cat flaps into strange houses I expect Dylan invited his little friend in!  (quite sweet really) 
I agree - a microchip cat flap is the only solution to this. Even then, sometimes strange cats can sneak in on the heels of the resident cat after his microchip opens the flap! 

On the subject of "milk", you may be interested in this :- I bought some Toplife Kitten Milk in the supermarket yesterday for my 4 mth old kittens. It is made from goat's milk. I gave them a teaspoonful each last night and am waiting to see if there is any bad reaction in the poo department today.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd be interested to know how you get on with the milk. I'm not sure if I'd risk it with Dylan as he has such a severe reaction to things that don't agree with him, but I guess it might stop him trying to steal the kid's cereal milk!

It was very cute seeing the two naughty monkeys together. I felt a bit guilty shooing the other one away, but obviously I couldn't let him stay. 

Dylan has been eating like a horse today, I'm guessing he must have been having loads of food elsewhere and that's stopped now. It's help re-assure me that people have listened to my note (and his new collar), I just need to get used to spending a fortune on food now!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Buttons1 said:


> Update re: the kitten milk - both my kitties have been fine today, no bad effects in the poo department. So I increased to a tablespoon of milk each today. Am trying to increase their fluid intake at present whilst I wean them off all dry food - which they were eating before I adopted them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Really pleased progress is being made.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm hoping to try some of those foods in the near future. I've recently moved him on to natures menu and hi-life and want to give him a little while to get used to these before I add any more in. I'm slightly worried about the ones with high amounts of offal as this can upset tummies apparently but hopefully his tummy will become less sensitive as he gets a bit older. 

On the plus side, I have found Natures Menu at my local pet supplier for cheaper than Pet Supermarket.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh and good news about the milk. I bet your cats are thrilled to have milk on the menu again


----------

